# Iconv with ruby19



## migbsd (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,

I have FreeBSD 8.0 installed on a machine with Ruby 1.9 and a couple of Gems.
Most of them work well, but the json one complains because it can't require iconv.

There is no iconv gem, and I definitely have libiconv-1.13.1 on that machine.
So the only clue I found is the ruby-iconv port which I think/hope would fix my problem.
Unfortunately, I cannot manage to find a version for ruby 1.9.
Only ruby18-iconv port.

It's weird because i've read on that forum somebody that have ruby19-iconv apparently installed but I looked everywhere and can't find it.
I even read somewhere that iconv interface is normaly shipped with ruby.

Do you think I'm after the right solution? And if yes, could anybody help me find that mysterious port?

Thank you very much,
mig


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 22, 2010)

/usr/ports/converters/ruby-iconv
I am not sure, but for that to install you must
leave the
/usr/ports/lang/ruby19/work/iconv/ 
subdirectory untouched after building/installing
for the ruby-iconv port to install properly.
....
Complications if you have both /ruby18/ ad
/ruby19/ installed.


----------



## migbsd (Jun 22, 2010)

*I tried this one*

Thanx for your reply.

Yeah this is the port i tried to install and is still only for ruby 1.8 version.
Basically when I installed it, because it's for ruby 1.8, it has Ruby 1.8.6 as a dependency, and therefore installed Ruby 1.8.6 as well.

I removed the Ruby 1.8 port and tried to find another updated port, but without success.

Maybe I missed something because I had 1.8 installed first.
Maybe that folder you mentioned that should stay untouched is not.
I will investigate.

Thanx again and if you happen to know more, please let me know.

Cheers
mig


----------



## migbsd (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello, i finally fixed my problem,

Basicaly I had a look at my /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.ruby.mk and for some strange reason it was set to use 1.8
Maybe it is because I had 1.8 installed first, or because I used pkg_add.

Anyway my problem is solved.

Thank you very much
mig


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Easy to get tripped up by that error.
Happens to me once-thrice times a year, when
I've csup'd a /category/port/ but not
the /usr/ports/MK yet and unexpected 
results occur.


----------

